# Pink tongues.



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

Girl






























Boy


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

how long have you had these guys hornet and whats their names hehe


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2007)

w00t , there my fav lizards , even tho my girl has been preggers for almost a year now


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 29, 2007)

omg a year !! Nine months is bad enough!!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> omg a year !! Nine months is bad enough!!


 

I read 5 months

Its going to the vet soon!!


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

they have no names lol


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2007)

hornet said:


> they have no names lol


 Call them "heneryfoundgrapes" and "sharonhasacne" there cool lizard names!!


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

hahahaha Hope theybreed for me, i want pinkie bubs. Are pinkies usually as dark as my boy or is he a little darker then usual


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine are as light as your girrl , there are a heap of shades tho , breed us some albinos! , hope all my bubs are albino , haha!!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

what kind of care do pink tongues need?? are they timid or just a look at liz?? also hornet dont be slack name em!! or ill name em for u!! lol


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

lol i only have 3 of my reps named lol They dont like handling, the boy doent mind but the girl is savage. Natural died it slugs and snail so thats all mine get. Semi arboreal. Like it cool. Nothing over 30c


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

hmm cool they are very good lookin skinks (thinking of names as we speak) lol yes i get bored on my days off hehehe


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2007)

Only 3 names? those poor poor reptiles , I hope you name your spiders!!!!

There more fun to name, the more leggs something has the weirder the names can be , thats the rule!!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

lol trousa....


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

lol one of my spiders is named


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 29, 2007)

hornet said:


> hahahaha Hope theybreed for me, i want pinkie bubs. Are pinkies usually as dark as my boy or is he a little darker then usual



hi hornet, this is my male, he is about 18 months old and i bought him as a qld pink tongue, as you can see he is very different to yours, 

i'd be interested in doing a swap with you later if we can both breed some, if your interested in getting some from my lighter pair, 








this is the pic of the pair when i bought them, the f/m is smaller







and a couple babies, i still have 2 of these babys that i'm keeping, not related to the other pair.......


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

boys : Jax, cooper, Nugget, Bravo, spaz'em
Girl: Bindi, Dharma, jade, Kirbi, sheila, sierra, Kiki

K thats all i have lol


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

steve, would i ever say no to you Would love to track down patternless pink tongues someday.


----------



## darkangel (Aug 29, 2007)

steve, that is a stunner! yours are really nice to. i might have to buy one off each of u lol


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 29, 2007)

:lol: thats ok hornet, we can keep in contact, if i find any i'll let you know, 

i just got out of my dragons and going to get a few more pink tongues and geckos, so if i find any unusal looking pinkies i'll let you know, i have been told there are a few local kids breeding them, i just have to track them down,


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 29, 2007)

nawwww pink tongues are just gorgeous... steves are such sweethearts.... look at thier little faces....

by the way steve mum is giving you a death stare and yelling GECKOS hehehehe


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

steve, if i have any luck with my Diplodactylus conspicillatus would you be interested?


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks cass, they are cute, 

tell your mum i know.............. but i'm keeping my geckos at the moment, it will take more then a death stare to get them, 

hornet, :shock: what are they, :lol: at the moment i'm more just looking at some more levis, or maybe some different thick tails,


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

fat tailed geckos. Termite specialists but can be weaned onto crix. That reminds me, i gotta go and get more termites today.


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the offer hornet, but i'll stick to the thick tail and any of the different knobbys


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

no worries, very cool gecko, just dont see them to much


----------



## krusty (Aug 29, 2007)

mine loved pinky mice.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 29, 2007)

heres my pink tongue,a little different looking to your ones,nice pinkys guys,a definate on the waiting list skink for me


----------



## planks (Aug 29, 2007)

no offense to all those who love them but they look like gimped babies of a bluetounge


----------



## richardsc (Aug 30, 2007)

each to there own,alot different than a bluey though,and nothing wrong with blueys,one of my fave lizards


----------

